# The Cinder Chronicles Book 1 - Flame Rangers - coming may 1st



## DrMclony (Apr 27, 2016)

This is coming on May 1st! 

*Blurb*

Flame Rangers is the first book in The Cinder Chronicles.

Treghan watches as his brother amazes the people of Judd Village with his flaming prowess, and his family hopes to see Fletcher admitted to the academy. Meanwhile Treghan is barely able to spark with his white flames. He is weak, he is a burden. He is to blame when Fletcher is rejected. In a rash moment, Treghan decides to run, leaving his abusive family forever.

Corilai has a dark power. Her black flames are awakening, and they are terrifying. She can not control them, and as she sleeps, they burn fierce and menacing. Chased from her only home by an angry mob, she finds herself alone and lost in an unforgiving world. Then she meets Treghan, and both their lives are changed forever.

Falling into the midst of an armed rebellion, they must fight to find their destiny, and ultimately work together with their friends to end the uprising before it is too late. Both for themselves, and for the nation of Cinder.

*Off topic* 

This is my first fantasy novel, a break away from my usual SF, and has been getting a bit of attention if my in box is anything to go by. I've even had trade publishing people express interest in it recently, which is incredibly exciting, but at this late stage, not going to sway my plan without a tidy advance. 

To be contacted about a project you have not been querying, well, it's a massive compliment. To have somebody state they would be happy to be approached about any future project, that is too. I just hope readers believe all the attention is warranted, and make it a big seller as well as leaving a stack of honest reviews. I'm nervous as heck on that score, as we allways are on such things! All the attention in the world means little until the book sells. But regardless, this series has me excited, so it will be ongoing for quite some time.

This is intended to become a series, with two trilogies to begin with already concieved. I have an official website up already at thecinderchronicles.com. I will edit this thread when it is launched.

To all the Chronners who have shown interest, thank you all so much for your ongoing support!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 27, 2016)

DrMclony said:


> This is coming on May 1st!


Where?

All the best.


----------



## DrMclony (Apr 30, 2016)

I can't edit the thread title, but this book is now live on kindle and createspace (About 12 hours early my time).

Links to the amazon us/au/uk and CS pages on the website Flame Rangers – The Cinder Chronicles 

Kobo is still processing.


----------



## Juliana (May 2, 2016)

Congratulations, and well done for all the interest.


----------

